# Setting up WiFi in Dorm Room



## Windows (Sep 15, 2011)

My laptop possesses a *Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN* WiFi Card and a *Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller* Ethernet card.
I have been provided a single ethernet port in my dorm and i want to broadcast it as WIFI using connectify/netsh command line.
I managed to get the access point going and the devices are able to connect to it, but the internet connection isn't shared.

The ethernet connection is MAC binded and i need a proxy given by the hostel authority to connect to the internet.
please help me connect my mobile and touch to internet using my laptop's wlan

my os is windows 7 home premium.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

try connectify


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2011)

i already tried connectify...
the access point is set up correctly but my mobile and the touch are not able to connect to the internet using it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

don't use the proxy try using 8.8.8.8 as DNS & see if it works


----------



## jagdish (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you created access-point manually to you mobile and touch let me know which mobile you are using?


----------



## Windows (Sep 17, 2011)

By manually you mean this?
netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow "ssid=<ssid>" “key=<passphrase>” keyUsage=persistent

if so, i have tried it already.


btw i'm using Samsung Galaxy Fit S-5670 and Apple iPod Touch 3rd Gen 16GB.


----------



## Windows (Sep 18, 2011)

btw my hostel uses FortiGuard as the web filtering service


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 19, 2011)

Fortiguard its a hardware firewall ask ur admin the set of dns he has allowed in Fortinet & use that btw our company also uses it


----------



## Windows (Sep 19, 2011)

The DNS Servers in use are intranet IPs.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^use those DNS & see if the internet is working else use 8.8.8.8


----------



## Windows (Sep 20, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^use those DNS & see if the internet is working else use 8.8.8.8



nope not working


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

then probably its blocked in fortinet ask the admin to enable dns


----------



## Windows (Sep 29, 2011)

Our Admin links the MAC address of the laptops to the IP addess provided for the connection. Would that in anyway hinder/stop the single WiFi connection to be shared by the mobile and other devices?

Currently, i'm using my phone's Hotspot's feature to get internet on my iPod and it is way too slow......

please help.....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

ur admin has bolcked dns access  on fortinet in our company we also use that as filtering its very difficult or nearly impossible to bypass that to its no worth trying ask ur admin to enable dns else ur helpless


----------



## Windows (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, he refused.
So it's not possible?


----------

